# How bad is the "vertical banding" or "grainy" screens?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm reading reports of people with variations of this issue. I know it's common with AMOLED screens but is it that bad? I bought my phone online (didn't have an upgrade, was cheaper that way), and I wanna make sure it won't be so bad, since I most likely won't be able to get a replacement.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It's no worse than any other AMOLED.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> It's no worse than any other AMOLED.


That's what I figured, but coming from all HTC phones I couldn't be so sure. Are some phones worse than others?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> That's what I figured, but coming from all HTC phones I couldn't be so sure. Are some phones worse than others?


My HTC Incredible was AMOLED & the gnex is much less noticeable. If you're used to LCDs it will most likely look strange at first. After a month LCDs will look strange.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> My HTC Incredible was AMOLED & the gnex is much less noticeable. If you're used to LCDs it will most likely look strange at first. After a month LCDs will look strange.


Sounds good enough to me lol. Thanks for the replies man I appreciate it! Wednesday can't get here sooner...


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

I had to return the first one I bought with terrible vertical banding. It was bad enough that they didn't hesitate to replace it. The replacement is much much better but is still grainy at low brightness (in a dim room).


----------



## Zippernuts (Sep 4, 2011)

I've noticed that anytime I put a zagg screen protector on a phone that a lot of those minor screen flaws disappear or become very slight issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

willyjay said:


> I've noticed that anytime I put a zagg screen protector on a phone that a lot of those minor screen flaws disappear or become very slight issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've noticed that with any screen cover. On LED screens however. Just stuff like scratches.


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I realllly hope that doesn't happen to me. Think Verizon would replace an eBay bought phone?


Your screen should be fine! I wish I could see several devices next to one another to see if there are any differences.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've seen one very faint vertical band in one instance that I cannot locate right now.

I use a very basic black wallpaper (Saves battery life with any OLED screen) and keep my brightness down really low. I'm coming from a Droid X, I'll catch myself just looking at the screen to look at it.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

I have only noticed it on pure white screens. Like loading a web page for example. Really doesn't bother me, because when its normal colors, it's fudgeing beautiful.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

This is just normal its a lot better than the bionics screen... but its for this reason I've held off doing any sorta modding just to make sure all is well


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like it isn't too bad. I guess people at some other forums are just really paranoid for some reason


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Again flashing the advanced power menu + auto-brightness adjustment seems to eliminate this issue.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Again flashing the advanced power menu + auto-brightness adjustment seems to eliminate this issue.


Where is that at? I didn't see it in the mod section


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Where is that at? I didn't see it in the mod section


http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__294945

MUST be on 4.0.2 deodexed ROM.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__294945
> 
> MUST be on 4.0.2 deodexed ROM.


Oh yeah I saw those. Lol maybe cuz I'm looking for 4.0.3 mods


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Oh yeah I saw those. Lol maybe cuz I'm looking for 4.0.3 mods


yeah I'm rocking AR HD 2.1.1 without issue so I'm sticking with 4.0.2 for now.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> yeah I'm rocking AR HD 2.1.1 without issue so I'm sticking with 4.0.2 for now.


I wanna use my own builds, and I even had one in the development forum for a whole two seconds till someone pointed out it was useless, so I pulled it.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

IDK, I returned 2 Nexus(es?) - not screen related returns but reboot related returns. Now the screen on this third one is noticeably worse to me! The banding is there with some blotching too (on dark screens, with low brightness) but the graininess also seems worse too. I use my phone in low lighting with low brightness a lot and this will be an issue for me. My only fear is now that I am one device #3 that the store won't allow me to change this one out. Especially being that this particular "issue" is hard to describe and hard to point out in a bright environment (like the Verizon stores).

Also, something pretty weird I have encountered with the camera - If I am in a very dark room, the are areas on the screen that are black have strange blotchy patches "danging" around. I know what you're thinking - "Why you taking pics in dark rooms?"







But it ain't like that! I swear!!
Seriously though ... I discovered this because I like an all black solid wallpaper. I found a fast/easy way to get one is to go to the camera, turn off the flash and stick my finger over the lens and snap a pic. When I did this my wallpaper looks all gross and blotchy (only in a low light room, in a well lit room it look fine) so, I started plying with the camera in low light conditions.

I will be heading to the store bight and early this morning to plead my case ... hopefully they will work with me. They may call the police on me when I ask them if we can go in the back to a dark room LMAO

EDIT: Well, luckily the manager saw what I was talking about! Swapped it out with no problem ... once he looked up my account info and saw this was my third "trade-in" his demeanor changed a bit LOL! But I am happy to report that this one appears to be A LOT better!! 4 times a charm?


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad it worked out for you. I just went into the store and turned down the brightness on my device and the display model and the could see it right away.


----------



## sir2545 (Jul 28, 2011)

willyjay said:


> Glad it worked out for you. I just went into the store and turned down the brightness on my device and the display model and the could see it right away.


This is the only time I notice it....when the brightness is at the lowest setting, but I think It looks kinda cool. Kinda looks like the text is on canvas or something when you scroll. Its still super sharp though


----------

